# Umfrage: ERA Einstufung bei Euch



## DennisBerger (31 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
hab leider kein reines Forum mit Energieelektronikern / betriebselektrikern gefunden, denke mal hier sind auch recht viele um mal so eine Umfrage zu machen. 
mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr eingestuft wurdet, gerade weil das ja sehr unterschiedlich ist und man nicht weiss ob es fair war oder nicht
(es können auch user mitmachen, die nicht betriebselektriker sind)

ich dachte mir, dass jeder mal wie unten postet:

Beruf: Energieelektroniker
Weiterbildung (Techn, Meister): keine
Berufserfahrung: 15 jahre
Firmengrösse: ca 600
ERA Einstufung: EG 11
Bundesland: baden Württemberg

Ausgeübte Tätigkeit:
-Wartung, Fehlersuche und Störungsbehebung aller Maschinen im gesamten Betrieb (Roboter, CNC maschinen, kleinere bis mittelgrosse Produktionsvorrichtungen, Kunststoffspritzmaschinen, Mehrspindelmaschinen, usw)
- Zeichnen von neuen ElektroPlänen mit CAD bei Neuentwicklung kleinerer Maschinen (packmaschinen, prüfvorrichtungen, montageplätzen) - Schaltschränke von neuen eigenentwickelten Maschinen/Vorrichtungen verdrahten (+ zusammenstellung der benötigten Komponente),
- Gefahrenanalyse mit Konstrukteur an den neuen Vorrichtungen machen 
- kleine bis mittelgrosse (u.a. komplexe) SPS Programme Siemens S7 schreiben teilweise mit OPs mittels WinCC, mit Analogwerten, berechnungen usw
- dazu korrigieren, ändern und Fehlersuche an Maschinen mit Steuerungen Siemens S7 , S5, Mitsubishi und Saia.
- Installation kleinerer Sachen (stecksdosen, lampen)
- VDE 701/702 messungen



bitte nicht so viel Offtopic sondern unten stehendes muster verwenden:

Beruf: 
Berufserfahrung:
Weiterbildung:
Firmengrösse: 
ERA Einstufung: 
Bundesland: 

Ausgeübte Tätigkeit:


----------



## Tillix (31 Oktober 2007)

Beruf: EnergieelektronikerZulieferer Automobil-Industrie / Metallverarbeitung​Weiterbildung : Meister   (aber nicht als Meister eingestellt / tätig)

Berufserfahrung: 15 jahre
Firmengrösse: ca 350
ERA Einstufung: EG 10
Bundesland: NRW


  Ausgeübte Tätigkeit:   95% Deckungsgleich  zu DennisBerger   


:sm24:


----------



## Tillix (31 Oktober 2007)

:icon_arrow: Jahresgehalt    --> Techniker Forum.de -->   http://www.techniker-forum.de/gehalt-steuern-bafoeg-20/umfrage-jahresgehalt-8955.html


----------



## DennisBerger (31 Oktober 2007)

@tillix:
danke für den beitrag.
bei techniker forum war ich schon, aber da geht es mehr ums gehalt und sind techniker. also nicht ganz unser job.

eg10? und hast gleiche arbeit wie ich?
nach dem niveaubeispiel des ERA formulars müsste uns eigentlich Betriebselektriker 3 zustehen also EG12.
und bei dem niveaubeispiel steht sogar bei sps nur:
"korrigieren und ändern von programmen..."
wir schreiben sie ja komplett selbst mit OPs teilweise, wäre qalso sogar mehr als bei Betriebselektriker 3 aufgeführt wurde.

deshalb war ja meine frage, weil ich mal schauen wollte, was andere so bekommen, ob wir noch gut eingestuft wurden oder schlecht.
betrieb sagte mir, dass ich mit eg11 sehr gut bedient wäre (im vergleich zu anderen berufsgruppen im betrieb), 
wir bekamen also mehr als das Niveaubeispiel betriebselektriker 2 (EG10) aber weniger als Beispiel Betriebselektriker 3 (EG12)
(alle elektriker bei uns wurden gleich eingestuft)

ich seh das eben anders. würde schon gern das wollen was mir laut niveau rechnung zusteht, kann ja nichts dafür wenn die meister eg12 haben und ich unter dem meister bleiben soll.


----------



## Tillix (31 Oktober 2007)

@ DennisBerger

ERA hat nichts mit Logik zu tun. 

  Faktoren wie ERA Ausschuss, Betriebsrat, Vorgesetzter, Vitamin B, usw... spielen eine sehr große Rolle bei der Festlegung der ERA-Eingruppierung.

  Es ist halt das Problem, dass ERA überall ein wenig anders umgesetzt wird.

  Geh doch mal hin und Arbeite nur so wie es in der Arbeitsplatzbeschreibung (laut ERA-Niveau Bespiel) steht.  :s11: 

  Soviel zum Thema ERA, Blutdruck ist jetzt wieder ÜBER SOLL-WERT . 

Bleib am Ball und sei HARTNÄCKIG  

Viel ERFOLG 

Schönen Feiertag noch....   

  Tillix


----------



## DennisBerger (31 Oktober 2007)

ja da hast du sicherlich recht,
unser betriebsrat hat selbst gesagt, dass wir doch zufrieden sein sollen,
schliesslich hätten wir nun 400€ mehr wenn die stufen angepasst sind, als vor der era einführung
(also in 5 jahren)

da hätten wir nur noch den weg über eine schiedskommission der IG Metall gehen können, nur dumm wenn betriebsrat, GL und sogar 3 von 6 Kollegen das anders sehen und zufrieden sind mit der EG einstufung.
sicherlich verdiene ich nun mehr als vorher, aber irgendwie finde ich es trotzdem nicht okay, dass wir nicht betriebselektriker 3 eingestuft wurden (der in der niveaubeschreibung zu 99% auf uns passt), obwohl wir sogar sps programme von grund auf schreiben und eben nicht nur ändern oder korrigieren (wie im niveau beispiel)

weiss auch nicht, was es bringt jetzt auf die barríkaden zu gehen, wenn man im prinzip niemanden auf seiner seite hat und selbst betriebsrat denkt, dass man doch froh sein soll so eingestuft worden zu sein und man das lohngefüge nicht zu sehr auseinander reissen möchte.

einspruchsfrist ist sowieso abgelaufen, weiss jetzt nicht wie man das noch anfechten soll.
durch die punkte tabellen bei den era punkten (denken, wissen usw) die so schwammig formuliert sind, kann man ja die punkte so oder so hinschieben.


----------



## DennisBerger (31 Oktober 2007)

noch mehr kollegen hier, die mal ihre era einstufung als vergleich posten?

danke


----------



## Tillix (31 Oktober 2007)

Hier liegt der Hund begraben...  ->  "kann ja nichts dafür wenn die meister eg12 haben und ich unter dem meister bleiben soll"  

Grundlegendes ERA Problem  !!!     Hier waren IGM-Theoretiker  am WERK


----------



## DennisBerger (2 November 2007)

209 aufrufe aber nur einer äussert sich?
schade, dachte hier würden sich mehr leute äussern.


----------



## marlob (2 November 2007)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> 209 aufrufe aber nur einer äussert sich?
> schade, dachte hier würden sich mehr leute äussern.



Die meisten Leute sagen sowieso nicht Wahrheit sagen, wenn es um ihr Gehalt geht bzw. reden überhaupt nicht davon.

<SCHERZ>
Ausserdem sind hier im Forum nur Spitzenkräfte, da werdet ihr nur neidisch wenn ihr hört was die verdienen 
</SCHERZ>

Im Mikrocontroller Forum gibt es auch ein paar Threads dazu. Vielleicht liest du da mal mit.


----------



## jabba (2 November 2007)

marlob schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute sagen sowieso nicht Wahrheit sagen, wenn es um ihr Gehalt geht bzw. reden überhaupt nicht davon.
> 
> <SCHERZ>
> Ausserdem sind hier im Forum nur Spitzenkräfte, da werdet ihr nur neidisch wenn ihr hört was die verdienen
> ...


 
Vieleicht nicht alles Spitzenverdiener, aber ich musste erst mal nachlesen was ERA ist. Bin selbstständig und im Handwerk da gibt´s das nicht. Kenne auch keinen im Umfeld der darüber mal was gesagt hätte.


----------



## DRIVER30 (17 Dezember 2007)

Beruf: Energieelektroniker 

Weiterbildung : ständige persönliche Weiterbildung (Freizeit, ... ) in Sachen Siemens, C++, C# ...

Berufserfahrung: 7 jahre
Firmengrösse: ca 2000
ERA Einstufung: EG 12 (Betriebselektriker 3)
Bundesland: BaWü

Aufgaben:

Zu 90% planung und realisierung von Umbauten sowie Neuanlagen, programmierung von Neu- / Teilanlagen an großen und komplexen Fertigungsanlagen im 3 Schicht Betrieb. Umsetzung von OPC gestützer PC Software mit C++ / C# ... inklusive dem Einsatz von SQL Servern (zur Datensicherung von Prozessdaten, ...).

Einsatz von Siemens Tools ProTool, WinCC, WinCC Flex, SCL (AWL, ... erwähne ich nicht ist ja Standard).
Planung und Durchführung von Projekten mit Fremdfirmen sowie die überwachung der Ausführung jener.

Überwachung und Einweisung von Mitarbeitern mit "niedrigerem" Niveau.

Ich denk jetzt hab ich alles


----------



## MW (19 Dezember 2007)

Kann mir bitte mal jemand ne erklärung zu den ERA Einstufungen geben ???

Beziehungsweise nen brauchbaren Link.

Mich würd mal interessieren welche Einstufung ich hätte, wenn ich eine hätte


----------



## DRIVER30 (19 Dezember 2007)

Hier:

http://www2.igmetall.de/homepages/era-wissen/file_uploads/m-nb-era-niveaubesipiele.xls

das sind alle Niveaubesispiele.


----------

